# Differences Between Later Phantoms And Earlier Models



## frankabr. (Jul 21, 2011)

By Later Phantoms,  I'm referring to years 57 - 59 and perhaps a couple years earlier.  Please note,  I am not differentiating from very early to mid production years.  With that said,  here are the differences noted in the December 58 Black Phantom I recently acquired, versus a 53 Red Phantom I once owned.   (Please note,  I am also using for reference a 57 Black Phantom that is on Ebay, as well as pictures from various publications I own, such as Evolution of the Bicycle, etc).

Starting From The Front:

1.   Springer is Non Locking Version.
2.   Paint Scheme on Tank is slightly different, with the word "Schwinn" placed on a purposefully nonpainted oval section of the tank. (ie, on chrome with no black paint underneath).  
3.  Crank cutout design is different.   4 large circles on this later model. (not sure as to proper wording).
4.  Rear rack has 6 holes as opposed to 4 on earlier models.   
5.  Rear rack on later model has hole cutout for a reflector, as opposed to the brake light mechanism for earler models.
6.  Rear fender is a place for a traditional simple round reflector, as opposed to the mounted reflector that was on the end of the rear fender on earlier models.
7.  Rear hub and brake is Bendix.   Not New Departure as on earlier models.   

These 7 items are what I see, and if someone else has any comments, please let me know,   F.A.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 21, 2011)

*Phantom*

You may have covered this but the earlier bikes had a 52T sprocket versus your 46T.Schwinn used Bendix and N/D hubs on those bikes since day one.I've seen early 50's versions with the original smooth  shell Bendix hub.

Pat


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 21, 2011)

*1956 Phantoms Appear Divided As To Features.*

I've now seen a 1956 Green Phantom that is similar in all respects to the 57 and 58.  I've also seen a 56 that has the earlier features.  Perhaps both versions were sold in 56?

F.A.


----------



## snickle (Jul 21, 2011)

From what I've learned and read over the past year, from 1949 to 1954, things stayed mostly the same as far as features, with the exception of coaster brakes vs hand brakes. Then from late 54 to 59, the standard equipment became optional and the 52t sprocket changes to the clover leaf sprocket. Also, the earlier springer forks had the bolt going through the back of the forks as opposed to the later style forks that had the bolt going right through the middle of the forks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2011)

The following are my observations in regards to your notes:
1. Springer is Non Locking Version.
-This appears to be true for '57 and later but '55-6 could be either (my '56 has a lock) also note that all the lock forks have the bolt behind the fork. 
2.  Paint Scheme on Tank is slightly different, with the word "Schwinn" placed on a purposefully nonpainted oval section of the tank. (ie, on chrome with no black paint underneath).  
-I have never seen this on a factory bike. Everyone I've seen has fully painted tanks with the decal on paint. 
3. Crank cutout design is different.   4 large circles on this later model. (not sure as to proper wording).
-the chainring on the '54 and earlier bikes is usually the 52 tooth "big boy" whereas after '54 it seems to be the 46 T "clover leaf". There are exceptions to this. From what I have observed if the bike was equipped with the tailight and lock then it usually had the 56 T chainring EXCEPT if it was the girls model (55 only) which as far as I know all had the 46T chainring.
4. Rear rack has 6 holes as opposed to 4 on earlier models.
-the four hole rack was for bikes with a tailight. for at least '55-8 the tailight was optional. I'm not sure about '59 but I have never seen a 59 with a four hole rack.
5. Rear rack on later model has hole cutout for a reflector, as opposed to the brake light mechanism for earler models.
-see 4.
6. Rear fender is a place for a traditional simple round reflector, as opposed to the mounted reflector that was on the end of the rear fender on earlier models.
-for '54-5 the literature I have shows the deluxe reflector as optional and I don't see it listed for '56 and beyond.
7.  Rear hub and brake is Bendix.   Not New Departure as on earlier models.   
-I generally agree with this-probably changes about '54 also. 

As I stated earlier with regards to the '59 bikes the other major differences are the seat, pedals, and decals which are all signifcantly different from the previous years. 

Again these are my observations and not written in stone facts. Besides studying the bikes I own and the ones I've seen my primary reference for this information is "Collectable Schwinn-Built Bicycles's 1950's -1965" by James L. Hurd.

v/r Shawn


frankabr. said:


> By Later Phantoms,  I'm referring to years 57 - 59 and perhaps a couple years earlier.  Please note,  I am not differentiating from very early to mid production years.  With that said,  here are the differences noted in the December 58 Black Phantom I recently acquired, versus a 53 Red Phantom I once owned.   (Please note,  I am also using for reference a 57 Black Phantom that is on Ebay, as well as pictures from various publications I own, such as Evolution of the Bicycle, etc).
> 
> Starting From The Front:
> 
> ...


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 21, 2011)

*Regarding The Tank Paint Scheme*

Turns out that my 58 as well as the 57 on Ebay are BF Goodrich Phantoms.   I'm not sure about the 56 Green Phantom I see on my Google search.
But in all 3 cases, there appears to be no paint under the words Schwinn on the tank.  It is a kind of area that appears left unpainted around the decal

Is it possible that the paint has worn off around the word "Schwinn" on the tanks of all these Phantoms?  Possibly.  Perhaps this was simply the way the tank was painted for BF Goodrich Phantoms.   I don't know the answer.  F.A.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm not a phantom expert,but i've seen a couple with the bendix manual 2 speed rear hubs.


----------



## Aryamehr (Jan 16, 2013)

Also the leather Phantom seat with chrome tabs, was replaced by a vinyl type seat with the letter S on both sides. As far as I have seen these where available in black and in brown.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 16, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> i'm not a phantom expert,but i've seen a couple with the bendix manual 2 speed rear hubs.




Are you referring to the later ones with the 46t clover chainring?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've never seen any factory literature offering anything but the coaster brake on any year Phantom. Regarding the vinyl seat I've only seen the tan on the Phantom and only for '59. BTW if anyone has a red '59 must be original C7+ or better I'm interested. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 18, 2013)

*Coaster Brakes*

*Rear Hub-*New Departure or Bendix Coaster Brake. Morrow Coaster Brake
or Schwinn Rear Expander Brake optional at extra cost ....* 12.00

_from Schwinn Bicycles- Accessories–Parts dealers book._


----------

